# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > مقاله: microdev.ir/?p=493/

## csvbcscp

*چرا برنامه‌نویسان ++C باید به #C مهاجرت کنند‌؟*


#C با حذف تعدادی از ویژگی‌های ++C توانسته پیچیدگی این زبان را به شدت کاهش دهد و سرعت توسعه نرم‌افزار را به طرز باور نکردنی‌ای افزایش دهد. در عین حال #C قدرت دسترسی فوق‌العاده‌ای به سیستم دارد که می‌تواند نیاز برنامه‌نویسان ++C را به طور کلی پوشش دهد.#C با ساده‌سازی این زبان، از بروز بسیاری از خطاهای رایج برنامه‌نویسی جلوگیری می‌کند. که با این کار باعث افزایش سرعت برنامه‌های #C   می‌شود.مزیت دیگر‌ که برنامه‌نویسان ++C را ترغیب می‌کند که به این زبان مهاجرت کنند، قابلیت انتقال برنامه‌های نوشته شده به وسیله‌ی #C است. در ++C وقتی برنامه خود را بر روی یک سیستم‌عامل، کامپایل می‌کنیم، انتقال آن بر روی یک سیستم‌عامل دیگر امکان‌پذیر نیست، مگر اینکه در آن محیط، مجددا کامپایل شود. که این توزیع برنامه‌های ++C  را بسیار دشوار می‌کند.مزیت آخر که باعث می‌شود برنامه‌نویسان ++C در مهاجرت به #C یک لحظه هم درنگ نکنند این است، که در بیشتر موارد کد‌های Native کند‌تر از کد MSIL هستند، که در این کتاب به دلایل آن پرداختیم‌.



لینک منبع

----------

